# cursed?



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

peja gets hurt. unbeleivable. man this team really must be cursed. i really dont know if i can continue to root for this team night in and night out and through every season to see the same **** happen. ****. i'm so pissed.
boston traded the babe to be cursed(besides this last championship), but what has sacramento done to be cursed? ****!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah, I agree. I think we're cursed. Everyseason something gotta happen to us. :nonono: :curse:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Yep, it sucks that Kings always have injuried players. 

But I will still root for this team regardless. If Boston Red Sox can win a Champ with all that curse, so can Kings.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I posted this in the Lakers vs Kings game thread. But I'll post it here too:

Elston Turner just said that Pedja will be OUT UNTIL PLAYOFFS!!!!  
He also said that Pedja has a slight strain groin. It's too dangerous to bring him back so they're not taking any chances and letting him rest until POs. :gopray:

I can't believe this. 

PLEASE GET BETTER SOON, PEDJA!!! :gopray:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

omfg, i guess we get the spurs


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Yea , the we are cursed... but maybe this injury can knock us out of the 5th spot... id play anyone but Dallas...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I hope he gets well soon. We need him to get past Mavs. (or any other team)


:gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

sac23kings said:


> peja gets hurt. unbeleivable. man this team really must be cursed. i really dont know if i can continue to root for this team night in and night out and through every season to see the same **** happen. ****. i'm so pissed.
> boston traded the babe to be cursed(besides this last championship), but what has sacramento done to be cursed? ****!



We cant give up, I know I will never give up on the Kings. I think our time will come but it really does seem we always get screwd come playoff time. I think we are use to having at least 1 star player out for the playoffs by now. Keep faith and prey for Peja.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> We cant give up, I know I will never give up on the Kings. I think our time will come but it really does seem we always get screwd come playoff time. I think we are use to having at least 1 star player out for the playoffs by now. Keep faith and prey for Peja.


I'll never give up on the Kings either.

Kings fan till I die. :yes:

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> We cant give up, I know I will never give up on the Kings. I think our time will come but it really does seem we always get screwd come playoff time. I think we are use to having at least 1 star player out for the playoffs by now. Keep faith and prey for Peja.


I totally agree and good post! :banana:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah, it's "The Curse of the Rock." You can tell, because for 6 years, the posterchild of the Kings injury problems was the guy we traded Richmond for.

It has happened so much now that I can no longer believe its bad luck. Maybe Adleman plays too short a rotation, something many of us have said. Even in 02-03, when we had the deepest team in recent NBA history, he played the starters too much. Maybe its the training staff. Maybe the players that play our style are injury prone. You have to admit, being an gritty, tough, physical, inside banger and great passer/outside shooter are not traits that come packaged in the same player very often. 

Ultimately, I think that this particular group of players that we have had for the past 5 or so years is extremely undurable. Jackson, Stojakovic, Webber, and Miller are all flat out injury prone. But what are we gonna do? Get more durable, but worse, players? Malone only comes alone once in a lifetime.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Yeah, it's "The Curse of the Rock." You can tell, because for 6 years, the posterchild of the Kings injury problems was the guy we traded Richmond for.
> 
> It has happened so much now that I can no longer believe its bad luck. Maybe Adleman plays too short a rotation, something many of us have said. Even in 02-03, when we had the deepest team in recent NBA history, he played the starters too much. Maybe its the training staff. Maybe the players that play our style are injury prone. You have to admit, being an gritty, tough, physical, inside banger and great passer/outside shooter are not traits that come packaged in the same player very often.
> 
> Ultimately, I think that this particular group of players that we have had for the past 5 or so years is extremely undurable. Jackson, Stojakovic, Webber, and Miller are all flat out injury prone. But what are we gonna do? Get more durable, but worse, players? Malone only comes alone once in a lifetime.


Yeah, you're right. We just gotta keep playing and hope for better luck. :gopray:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Anyone ever hear the rumor that Arco Arena was built on ancient Indian burial grounds? I am starting to believe those rumors....


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Anyone ever hear the rumor that Arco Arena was built on ancient Indian burial grounds? I am starting to believe those rumors....


Never heard of that, thats shocking are there any rumors on how to reverse the curse. Maybe we do need to change location. :whoknows:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Never heard of that, thats shocking are there any rumors on how to reverse the curse. Maybe we do need to change location. :whoknows:


Maybe that's why Kings need to build a new arena (in Sac, that is)!? :scatter:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Never heard of that, thats shocking are there any rumors on how to reverse the curse. Maybe we do need to change location. :whoknows:


Maybe the team needs to get moved to Las Vegas after all. :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Twix said:


> Maybe that's why Kings need to build a new arena (in Sac, that is)!? :scatter:


I wouldn't mind if they build a new one in Sacramento, we need one to support more fans anyways. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Maybe that's why Kings need to build a new arena (in Sac, that is)!? :scatter:


:laugh:

That would be better than my idea. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> I wouldn't mind if they build a new one in Sacramento, we need one to support more fans anyways. :greatjob:


I've heard that Arco Arena is kinda small so a new one, a bigger one would make sense. :yes:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I've heard that Arco Arena is kinda small so a new one, a bigger one would make sense. :yes:


That too (that it's small)...but it's also getting outdated. They said that there's no way to remodel the arena so a new one needs to be built. Right now in Sac, majority of the citizens there don't see the point of getting a new arena. I'm sad to see that. :no: They need to know that without the Kings in Sac, Sac is pretty much nothing. They said that the money is better off going to schools, etc. than building a new arena. Plus, some even asked why not just remodel or why worry about this now since the arena is still OK. WTF? :upset: They don't even know anything that the arena will help the Kings stay, help the city's economic and the reason why they're planning on building one now is so that 3-4 yrs from now which is the latest the arena can hold, we won't have to worry about it!! Some of those people don't even seem to know and it gets me mad! No wonder they don't want a new arena!? :banghead: I can only pray (just like praying for the players' health) that a new arena will be built there soon. I think if Kings don't get a new arena and the team move out of Sac. Within a few years of that and whenever a new arena is finally locate, a new team will be built in Sac again (like Bobcats). Why? Because Sacramento profits so much from Kings that I think NBA League is willing to build another arena in the city of Sac if Kings move out.

BUT I DON'T WANT KINGS TO MOVE OUT!!!  


Wow, I just went on a rant here...:laugh: Sorry about that. As you can tell how I feel about this situation.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> That too (that it's small)...but it's also getting outdated. They said that there's no way to remodel the arena so a new one needs to be built. Right now in Sac, majority of the citizens there don't see the point of getting a new arena. I'm sad to see that. :no: They need to know that without the Kings in Sac, Sac is pretty much nothing. They said that the money is better off going to schools, etc. than building a new arena. Plus, some even asked why not just remodel or why worry about this now since the arena is still OK. WTF? :upset: They don't even know anything that the arena will help the Kings stay, help the city's economic and the reason why they're planning on building one now is so that 3-4 yrs from now which is the latest the arena can hold, we won't have to worry about it!! Some of those people don't even seem to know and it gets me mad! No wonder they don't want a new arena!? :banghead: I can only pray (just like praying for the players' health) that a new arena will be built there soon. I think if Kings don't get a new arena and the team move out of Sac. Within a few years of that and whenever a new arena is finally locate, a new team will be built in Sac again (like Bobcats). Why? Because Sacramento profits so much from Kings that I think NBA League is willing to build another arena in the city of Sac if Kings move out.
> 
> BUT I DON'T WANT KINGS TO MOVE OUT!!!
> 
> ...


Thats how I feel too. 

But yeah, thats sad that most people living in Sactown don't want a new arena. :nonono:

Well if you don't want a new one then you'll be without a team.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn, that really, really sucks :curse: :boohoo:


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

i'll never give up being a kings fan, but its so frustrating seeing them work so hard and play so well to see an injury take away their chances at a title. i dont think its a major injury and it also looks like brad and bobby are coming back, so hopefully only the best can come out of this season. :biggrin:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't think the Kings are cursed... What do I think it is? People have curse stuck in their minds SO MUCH, that they think about it, and bad things happen. Almost like a player whos been called a choker. They overthink, and they get nervous, and bad things happen. The reverse goes for a clutch player, they aren't afraid to miss because if they do people will say "well he is allowed to miss one"


----------

